# Scheduled Rides - Quick Survey to Gauge Driver Interest



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey. I'm new on the site here and use both Uber and Lyft frequently.

I'm currently researching a new concept around Scheduled Rides and have created a survey to get some additional insights. Please take a minute to complete the survey and leave any additional comments or questions for me in this topic thread. I really appreciate your help with the survey.

*Update: The survey link is now live. Please comment or like this post if you're interested in learning more.*

Thanks!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If you don’t work for Uber or Lyft, nobody gives a ****.


----------



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> If you don't work for Uber or Lyft, nobody gives a ****.


Uber and Lyft buyout smaller rideshare companies. Pioneering something new here.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Cool what’s your startup, techbro?


----------



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

Still shaping the idea and looking for feedback. For example, if you're off the clock for uber but driving into the city and don't mind giving someone a ride for $$, would you do it? Why or why not? I'll be back on tomorrow to update the survey link.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds like you are describing Actual Rideshare, or slug-lines. We are in the business of unlicensed jitney cabbing.
But yes, “actual ridesharing” is much more appealing than Uber, to everyone but the investors.

Craigslist rideshare, made into app form, with checks and ratings. It would be an actual step forward, while Uber/Lyft were a step backward, masked by the veneer of convenience.


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

@daniel:: Is this your startup? Or just a school project? I'm not interested in school projects if it is.


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

Regardless of its form(your biz model) depending on what city you reside, you'll still have to contend with regulatory issues. THAT'S the issue in my state (PA).


----------



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

Enovvy said:


> @daniel:: Is this your startup? Or just a school project? I'm not interested in school projects if it is.


It's a startup. We are well aware of potential regulatory issues and have workarounds in place.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel Kuenzi said:


> Still shaping the idea and looking for feedback. For example, if you're off the clock for uber but driving into the city and don't mind giving someone a ride for $$, would you do it? Why or why not? I'll be back on tomorrow to update the survey link.


That is the true essence of rideshare. Logged trips which are matched up to riders. Its gone on for decades via backpacker notice boards and dozens of websites.

True rideshare is when the proposed trip or request for a ride is matched. Then the DRIVER puts a price on EACH SEAT In his car. The riders take it or leave it.


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

Daniel Kuenzi said:


> It's a startup. We are well aware of potential regulatory issues and have workarounds in place.


Sounds good so far. I'd like to hear more.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

I am curious.


----------



## G. Marco (Oct 26, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

If any of you guys are in Chicago and want to talk about what I'm working on, lunch is on me. Just PM me. 

I'll be in San Francisco in a few weeks and will set up some one-on-one lunch chats there too.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I won't be in Chicago or SF any time soon, but I'd like to hear more and for the right project would be willing to invest and/or be involved.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Daniel Kuenzi said:


> If any of you guys are in Chicago and want to talk about what I'm working on, lunch is on me. Just PM me.
> 
> I'll be in San Francisco in a few weeks and will set up some one-on-one lunch chats there too.


I'm in Chicago. Might be able to meet you next week. Curious to hear what you are working on.


----------



## Enovvy (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey @daniel, maybe you could set up a conference call for those who can't make Chicago or SF


----------



## Charlie Chapman (Nov 6, 2014)

My thought is that airport service between cities would be the easiest, and most profitable.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Startup number 10 comes to uBerpeople.net to try to find their niche....


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

i like the idea of a true rideshare. wish it existed in app form.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I would suspect that most cities are similar to where I drive. The outlying areas are not even worth messing with. Why? Because drivers can't drive to long distance pickups and make any money. And if you are a rider trying to get a cab, forget it. They seem to have the same issues with bedroom communities. So it's a market that isn't serviced for the most part. Side Car seems to have possibly addressed this issue by expanding the service area and having drivers set their OWN fare multiples but from my own contacts with them they seem to be incredibly inept at basic communications.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

My app is still in development, I'm matching escorts with dates


----------



## Daniel Kuenzi (Nov 6, 2014)

Daniel Kuenzi said:


> Hey. I'm new on the site here and use both Uber and Lyft frequently.
> 
> I'm currently researching a new concept around Scheduled Rides and have created a survey to get some additional insights. Please take a minute to complete the survey and leave any additional comments or questions for me in this topic thread. I really appreciate your help with the survey.
> 
> ...


The survey link is now live. Your participation is greatly appreciated.


----------

